# Catch Up post 1 of 3!!!  most from KS:



## KUJordan (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll start off by throwing in this pic of a coachwhip I snapped in SE Kansas a few weeks ago.  It is doing the typical "periscoping" that cw's are known for:







Now I'll start with the good day in NE Kansas:

This was the first of a few copperheads I found.  This was also the first rock I flipped this day, and it was also the first copperhead my girlfriend was present to see me flip!  The attitude this snake had has yet to be matched by any viper I've come across, so I didn't get any other good pics because it was a tad too risky, though it was a beautiful specimen:







The glass lizards were also out in full force on this day.  This is the most "whole" adult we found:












Next came this nice Lampropeltis calligaster, prairie kingsnake.  Ours here seem to have much more distinct markings than do others from our surrounding states:





9

And here are some spiders:

A large female Argiope trifasciata:






Many northern widows, L. variolus were easily visible: 
Here's a subadult female:






Another L. variolus, an adult female:






So that's it and I'll be posting another day of herping here pretty soon.  Thanks for looking!


----------

